
Apple says color and hue shifting, OLED burn-in expected on iPhone X - stesch
https://9to5mac.com/2017/11/03/iphone-x-oled-burn-in-color-shifting/
======
mtgx
Welcome to the new normal: _expecting_ burn-in on your $1,000 smartphones.

I thought Apple cared about quality?

~~~
stesch
€1,548 with AppleCare+ and 256 GB. Apple Germany.

